# Introducing new kittens to resident cat



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there! This is my very first post here. Here is the background. We have adopted or should I say Fluffy has adopted us as she was abandoned in our neighbourhood. I asked all the neighbours if she is theres, put up posters in shop windows, put here pic on the local radio station website under their "Pet Search" section, even phoned the vets to see if anyone has lost a little tortie cat all to no avail so she has been with us for the past 4 weeks although the neighbours have said that they have seen her wandering around crying alot longer than that. How can someone just abandon a cat :cursing:.

Anyway, Fluffy is a lovely, affectionate, cute kitty around 2 or 3 we think. Don't know if she's been spayed as the vet took a look and couldn't see a scar and said that the only real way of telling is to open her up but I don't really want to do that and she's not showing any signs of being on heat.

On Monday this week we have got 2 new 9 week old kittens. Fluffy is most put out and is hissing and growling at them when I am trying to introduce them or she just runs upstairs and hides.

We are keeping the kittens in the conservatory at night and during nap times just for their own safety and also because the litter tray is in there and its alot easier to clean up "little accidents".

My next door neighbour who has 5 cats says we are doing it all wrong and should get the cats to mix all the time and not separate them as Fluffy will find it increasingly difficult to accept them. Is she right?? Am I doing it all wrong?? This is all new to me as our beloved cats Amber who was 16 and Buster who was 15 died last summer so its been years since we had any new babies to deal with.

Sorry for this long post but I just wanted to give a bit of background and history.

Thank you!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

a) have you had the vet scan FLuffy for a microchip? (I ask as our gorgeous fluffy tortie girl went missing a while back and we'd love to have her back but unless someone catches her and scans her we won't know if she is found - she was incredibly shy and she would take some catching - but just to be sure please make sure she is scanned)

b) there is a sticky somewhere at the top about introducing cats. There are many ways to do it - I got a new kitten last week and just 'went for it' and everyone is friends now. I've know others take this method and it fail, I've known other keep them separate to get used to each other slowly and it fail, and it work. I don't really think there is a perfect way, it all depends on the personalities of the cats. 

What does help is using a feliway plug in - I set mine up about 4 days before the kitten came and it's still going.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply spid. The vet checked for a microchip and couldn't find one. Thanks too for the sticky advice. I'll take a look!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Integrating Kittens with Cats

im following the steps version from above - each stage is a little milestone!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm getting really worried about Fluffy. She's really stressed and now won't come in the house at all. She's out on our front drive looking really peeved! If I go up to stroke her she walks off. She came in for something to eat about 5pm but once she saw the kittens she growled and went flying through the cat flap. 

I've put a Pet Remedy plug in to help soothe her but so far it's not making much of a difference. I'd hate for her to run away as she adopted us around 4 weeks ago.

I suppose it early days but still. I feel awful 

Thanks for the link to steps on how to intergrate kittens to cats and we kind of have being doing a "lite" version so we'll have to see how we get on.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

mine went straight out because of the smell - shut in when she popped in for food - i kept her in over night

may be easier if she cant see - only smell for a few days, first sight of newbie after she was ok with scent made her funny again, but not for long.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

A quick update! I spent a fortune this morning at Pets at Home on a Feliway diffuser and Spray. I've put the diffuser in the hallway and sprayed the cat flap and surrounding carpet. Fluffy is still very growly as she can still smell the scent of the little ones. This afternoon I sprayed a little hand towel with Feliway and layed it down next to her (after 15 mins as per the instructions) and she has been on my bed all afternoon (in fact all day!). 

She must be getting hungry but I'm reluctant to start feeding her upstairs in my bedroom as that might start a habit that's hard to break.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Why are you feeding Fluffy upstairs?

Fluffy needs to be fed where she is used to being fed, and the kittens being fed in the conservatory as their safe space.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not feeding her upstairs. I'm feeding her in the kitchen. What I meant was that she looked hungry as she was on my bed most of today and I thought perhaps she was afraid to come into the kitchen for food. She did eventually come down for something to eat about 8pm and went outside presumably to do a wee or poo.

She's now back on my bed!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

if shes coming in and out she's getting used to the smell - give it a couple of days before trying next step


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL! Last night we left the living room door open just a crack so Fluffy could watch the kittens playing. She sat by the cat flap in the hall (we have a Feliway plug-in there). She then got bored and mozied up to our bed. I've been giving her some TLC today and so far she hasn't grumbled or growled so fingers crossed its beginning to work.

ps I'm hoping this thread will help someone else out who is or will be introducing kittens to resident cats. :smile5:


----------



## mgreen1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! We adopted 2 kittens almost 4 weeks ago and our resident 2 year cat (Charlie)is still not accepting them. we started of by just letting them 'get on with' it, but Charlie just went straight outside and didn't come back in for about a week. he is improving very slightly, he comes in a few times a day now for food but straight back out again. He appears quite nervous of the kittens who are very interested in him and try to steal his food if he's eating so we remove them obviously. 
Charlie has always been a bit aggressive towards me although he loves the men in the house. Now he is growling and hissing at everyone except my eldest son.
I'm hoping that after time and with the weather getting colder Charlie will eventually come in and settle with us again, like you I feel very guilty. 
Keep smiling:smilewinkgrin:

Mary


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

try the 'introducing kittens' link above - i'm using it with mine & we're progressing nicely - it''l be less stressfull for charlie & your new ones are young enough to restart


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Fluffy is now more growly than hissy like a warning rather than anything really nasty so I think she's just trying to assert herself in the pecking order. 

Slow and steady wins the race.

It could be that she will never accept the kittens fully and will live to just tolerate them.

Years ago when I had kittens I got Amber from my sister and a kitten called Skoota from my Mother in Law and they adored each other and would sleep curled up in bed together. They were inseparable but when they were around 9 months old Skoota escaped out of the front door and got knocked down and killed by a car . So we thought that maybe (in our naivety) we should get another playmate so along came Buster and Amber never accepted him and would growl at him when passing on the stairs for example all her life! She passed away last year aged 16.


----------



## garythecat (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm in a similar situation with a 7 week old kitten called Gary and a 4 year old cat called Jess. 

Did your situation improve at all? the resident cat spends all day out the house and comes in late at night for food. She growls at the kitten then eventually disappears out of the catflap, nor will she even come into the lounge (the kittens saferoom) when the kitten isnt there. We bring the cat in but she just leaves the room/house immediately. Jess doesnt look happy at all and just stays on my flatmates bed, never leaving that one room all the time she spends inside (which isnt a lot...)

Any suggestions? How long should we leave it until the situation has to be dealt with one way or another?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

How long have you had the kitten? We are now into our 3rd month of the intros and have just started using Zylkene. 

I hope these capsules work as we have tried everything apart from locking them all in a padded cell together lol!

Another suggestion to you is Feliway. Lots of people on here rave about it but for us it didn't do alot as Fluffy isn't in enough to get the full benefit but its still worth a try especially if it can be plugged into your flat mates bedroom.

Good luck.


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gracie

Hello,
I'm new to this forum today.
I have read alot of advice about introducing kittens to resident cats before posting.

My only concern is this:
My 4 yr old girl Gracie, is lovely, docile, a real homebody, & bit nervous, & i thought it would be nice to get her a playmate.

We introduced Freddie 5 wks ago, he is now 13 weeks.
He is lovely- crazy, but lovely! 
But, he is constantly harrassing poor Gracie 24/7 & i feel so sorry for her. :frown2:

She has taken to him so well, washing him & being generally lovely.
But all he wants to do is fight her all day long.
Gracie comes to bed with us at night, & Fred stays in the kitchen, so she does get a little reprieve!

But sometimes during the day they drive me nuts, with the constant chasing round, & Fred jumping all over Gracie, she then growls at him, but it doesnt stop him at all. He bites her, gets her in a headlock! it tires me out just watching them, so how Gracie must feel i don't know.

We intend to get Fred neutered at 6 months, so hopefully this will calm him a little. I am letting him in the garden with me for short periods, (to try & wear him out!)

He is a lovely kitten (see avatar!) but boy, he never stops.
Please tell me he will calm down soon & stop attacking poor Gracie!
Thanks for reading, sorry its a bit long winded


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

It seems lots of us are having problems with new kittens being accepted by resident cats. My kitten Whisper has been with us for 7 weeks now. One of my other cats, Polly has accepted her. She doesn't show her any affection but tolerates her. My other cat Beanie hates the sight of her. He hisses and growls as soon as he sees her and continues to do so even when we take her away and put her in another room. I have tried zylkene with no effect. Some days I just think he will have to get used to it and it doesn't bother me but other days I get really stressed about it thinking what if he never accepts her (perhaps I should take the zylkene!). 
Rachelb74 - Beanie still does this to Polly now and he is 6 years old, he has never calmed down but I think he is probably an exception to the rule! Hopefully for you Freddie will. I was hoping Beanie would see Whisper as a playmate as he is so playful but sadly not. I'm hoping things will improve once Whisper can go outside to play with him.
Rachelb74 - I have just seen your avatar and realised Freddie is a ginger boy. Beanie is a ginger boy too so maybe it is the colouring that makes them mad


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

How does Gracie react when Freddie is 'fighting' with her?
Is she getting really spooked or aggressive, or is she just warning him off every now and then, if he gets too wild?

It may be stressy for you, but she may take it in her stride. Kittens are like that, and the way she is washing him, she sounds like being rather motherly to him. She may well have decided to accept his boistrous behaviour and bring him up like a good mother should.

Cats tend to play rather rough, so what looks very aggressive to us may be quite normal to the cats, themselves.


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies for both your replies.

Wind1-
Yes maybe its the ginger boys that cause all the trouble! 
sounds like we have quite similar problems, i can just hope my Freddie calms down a little when he's been for the chop! 

Jiskefet-
Gracie tolerates the constant fighting, she just makes a very loud groaning noise while he's doing it! If he does get a little rough, (when he bites her backside!) she will nip him to stop him, but he soon charges right back for more, nothing will stop him at the moment.

I'm sure you're right in that the fact she washes him, & generally keeps an eye on him, she is very maternal (she had kittens a few years ago & was an excellent mum) i think she does like him, just not when he has her in a headlock! :
The funny thing is that when Freddie finally exausts himself, he will go & find Gracie & snuggle up with her to sleep, then he looks like butter wouldn't melt! 

Thanks again for your replies


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as Wind1. I've beeb using zylkene too and its not working! Fluffy just won't stop growling and hissing at the kittens! The weird thing is she's happy as larry outside but once she's come in and fed she's about ready to bite your hand off. You have to be careful when you open the cat flap up to let her out or else she'll take a swipe at you 

Its been 4 months now and still no improvement.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Snap, im another one with problems  Rosie swipes Oscar everytime he goes near her! Oscar has now started, stalking her, pouncing on her from behind or while shes asleep which obviously ends in a fight or Rosie running off and hiding! Oscar is always trying to bite her back legs, looks like hes playing but im sure i read thats a dominance thing???


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have to say it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one having problems. Surely at some point these grumpies will just have to give in and realise the kittens are here to stay.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm hoping so although mine arnt kittens Oscar who was my only cat is 3 and Rosie my new addition is 2


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

It sounds like this is a very common problem! 

I have to put Gracie in the lounge with the door shut for a few hours so she can get away from Freddie! also she does come to bed with us at night, so she does get a bit of peace, but throughout the day its constant.
At the moment she jumps up high eg: the window sill to get away, but it won't be too long before Fred is big enough to get to her in these places too.

The thing is she does actually like Fred, just not the constant attacking, biting, etc. I think i'm lucky that Gracie is such a homey cat, or she may have moved out, but she tends to stay within the garden most of the time as she's a bit nervous. I hope in time we can all say that everything has settled down & the kittens & resident cats have become best buddies!


----------



## garythecat (Nov 24, 2011)

We've had the kitten for a month now, he's 10 weeks old, so its been a month since the introduction.

The resident cat now is very jumpy, kind of shivers in anxiety sometimes when she is (briefly) in the flat and sees the kitten. Mainly growls and hisses still, but the kitten never risks getting too close, hes quite good in that respect.

The resident cat spends even less time in the flat- to basically eat, and sleep. I was considering locking her in for a day, see how that helps- is that wise to try? So far the resident cat is just taking the easy option and leaving immediately, so we're not really getting any further.

Feliway is on order, but I kinda feel the resident cat just needs to man up and assert herself instead of leaving straight away i think, because the kitten isnt really pushing the issue with the cat at all. The way its going the kitten is gonna get bigger and start to assume that the resident cat is the interloper instead of the other way around.

My flatmate is worried that the resident cat will just leave one day and not come back...has that happened on this forum? or likely to be a possibility??

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi garythecat again, we are in the same boat. I found that feliway didn't work because Fluffy wasn't in long enough for it to take affect. Its got to the point now where the kittens are getting bigger and braver and like to sniff her (rear end) but that's only before being fed: that's when she's most receptive and able to pet her. Fluffy even sleeps outside. Like I said she only comes into be fed  at least your cat sleeps in your flat. I think like you with Fluffy going out all the time whenever she feels anxious its not helping matters. Like you I feel like just locking them in a room together and seeing what happens.

Time will tell I'm sure


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

garythecat said:


> We've had the kitten for a month now,
> 
> Feliway is on order, but I kinda feel the resident cat just needs to man up and assert herself instead of leaving straight away i think, because the kitten isnt really pushing the issue with the cat at all. The way its going the kitten is gonna get bigger and start to assume that the resident cat is the interloper instead of the other way around.
> 
> ...


I kept my cat to shortened outside visits, because i was worried the kitten's scent would seem to 'dominate' the flat

count you victories - IHC if she lets them smell her bum, thats something - shes eating happily in front of them


----------



## garythecat (Nov 24, 2011)

Well strange as it sounds I'm kind of glad im not alone on this one!

As we speak, the resident cat Jess has just tested the cat flap a couple of times, then didnt risk coming in because she heard noise... 15 minutes later i had to mute the tv and sit in absolute silence as i heard the same routine (whilst at the same time restraining little Gary because he gets too happy and excited to see Jess)

She came up the stairs eventually after the same routine (me frozen in the lounge chair) then on hearing me move an inch didnt risk going in her bedroom and instead waited at the top of the stairs. Then before Gary could even get close all i heard was the cat flap on her way out without her eating....

I almost want them to fight so as to establish some sort of order, but if my flatmate isnt in and Gary the kitten and me are in then Jess has no interest in even trying to establish her position in the house.

My flatmate has noticed that the resident cat is sensing Garys scent in her domain (my flatmates room) and as a result is spending less and less time in there, so i think ill need to restrict him from entering.

Final point, he cannot be taught not to eat her food which is in the kitchen- Ive tried everything (water/scruffing/shouting/coins in a can) and its all to no avail...he literally doesnt give a f*ck, just sneaks in when im not there, or chances it with my flatmate. Kinda makes me laugh cos he's a bit of a maverick, but is annoying as he has food in his usual spot (in the lounge) and is in no way helping flatmate relations as he's annoying my flatmate/owner of the resident cat no end...

any thoughts on the latest problem...?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Garythecat, my sympathies once again  Yes, Fluffy does the same thing. It's more of an anxiety thing than establishing who is boss! She will poke her head through the cat flap, have a quick rec to see if the coast is clear then dart through to the kitchen to her bowl (hissing and growling all the way if a kitten is in her midst). Right now she is stuffing her face but once she has finished she will do the same in reverse - hissing and growling all the way to the cat flap.

Last night was slightly different as I could hear the cat flap go in the wee small hours (1am I think) and I was so cozy and warm in bed I couldn't be bothered to go downstairs and sort her out so low and behold she actually ventured upstairs something she hasn't done in weeks! She slept under my bed but when I went to the loo at 6am she instantly woke up and ran downstairs to be fed and once again once that was over she dashed over to the cat flap to be let out. Groundhog day has returned .......


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

garythecat is there any way you could keep the kitten seperated from the resident cat and start all over again with introductions? I know that sounds like a complete pain but it may be the only way to make it work. My kitten Whisper has been mostly seperate from my other 2 as she is confined most of the time to the living room and they both spend all their time upstairs or out. The kitten has not been allowed upstairs so that is their territory. The only time they see her is when she is free roaming downstairs with me keeping an eye on her and one of them either comes in from outside or down from upstairs. The meetings are very brief, I remove her after a couple of minutes before she has chance to really annoy them. I will increase the time gradually. My 11 year old girl cat Polly is ok with her, she will just hiss when she's had enough and Whisper backs off. My 6 year old boy cat Beanie growls and hisses quite aggresively so I make sure she has very brief meetings with him. Yesterday he allowed her to sniff all around his face without any growling so I'm hoping we may at last be making some progress. When I got Beanie as a kitten I had another cat and she left the house only coming in for food for 3 months!! I felt so guilty but she came round eventually so don't give up yet


----------



## garythecat (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and support on this 

wind1- I would like to say I'd need to keep them apart, but Jess the resident cat doesnt even hang around to risk a meeting. She leaves immediately when my flatmate leaves the house for the day, and doesnt come back in until around 1am so there is zero interaction between them anymore. My suggestion of locking the resident cat indoors for a day or two hasnt yet come to fruitition so instead Jess is outside in 80mph wind and rain refusing to budge on this...

Its good to hear that your cat came round eventually, was there a specific incident that triggered it? or do i just have to ride this out and put up with grief in the household?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I personally wouldn't lock the resident cat in as I think that would really stress her and could make the problem worse. I'm sure my 2 would get really stressed if they didn't have an escape route. My cat that lived outside for 3 months started coming in more around the time the new kitten started going out.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wondering if any of these have made any progress? Mine haven't progressed much at all. Still growling and hissing coming from Beanie whenever he sees Whisper. Maybe a little better but nothing to get excited about! I hope you're all having more luck with yours


----------



## garythecat (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't say we've had much progress either. The resident cat still chooses the easy way out everytime and stays outside most of the day. They don't see each other at all really, and when they do Jess hisses and growls at a submissive looking Gary before disappearing through the cat flap...

It's quite annoying. We locked Jess in a room to spend some time with her but she just wanted to leave immediately. When we locked the cat flap to try and keep her in overnight she virtually broke it trying to get out. Don't really know what to do...


----------



## Hebbz78 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm having this very same problem with my resident cat n new kitten. It's as tho Jess is terrified of Tina n I feel terrible about it because Jess is such a nice cat. So is Tina though but like yours Jess just runs upstairs n hides behind the bed. I tried keeping them apart but it's fine nothing really so from today I am keeping them together. I will keep you posted in how it goes.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Still no progress here either  The only difference is that Fluffy sleeps on my son't bed at nighttime and that's a fairly recent thing.

Right now she is sitting under the computer chair growling her head off at the kittens. It's such an awful distressing sound


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm having the same torrid time. We got a kitten from cat rescue last week - she is ten weeks old. She has adjusted perfectly but our resident cat - who is only 14 months old - hisses and growls every time she sees the kitten. What's just as alarming, if not more, is that she has now become aggressive to us - scratching and biting - and we are now so nervous around her - I would love everyone's thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

We have also introduced a new rescue cat recently. Our residents are not impressed but are managing. 
The aggression from ours was linked to us smelling of the new cat. Wash your hands between strokes for the moment, keep them separate but swap bedding and let the resident cat get used to the smell of the new cat when they are not there.
Ours each have their own special areas, they prefer.
We make sure if they are all eating, they can see one another and have escape routes should the need arise.

Take your time, be aware and prepared for it to take months for them to feel ok about it.
We are three weeks down the road today, we still have hissing and growling sometimes, but new cat is coming out more and more for our company. The others have returned to their original haunts. They even have the occasional sniff of one another too.

Happy Christmas to all


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Susan mcpake said:


> I'm having the same torrid time. We got a kitten from cat rescue last week - she is ten weeks old. She has adjusted perfectly but our resident cat - who is only 14 months old - hisses and growls every time she sees the kitten. What's just as alarming, if not more, is that she has now become aggressive to us - scratching and biting - and we are now so nervous around her - I would love everyone's thoughts or suggestions.


You really should keep the kitten away from the resident cat to begin with to let them get used to each others scents before they actually see each other or come together. I read somewhere that it would be like coming home and finding another man/woman in your house sitting in your favourite chair, eating your food and having the company of your partner/family. Would we be happy about it? I think not!! 
My main problem now seems to be Whisper (kitten) has no fear of the other 2 cats and is far too bold for her own good. This morning she ran at full pelt towards Beanie, wrapped her arms around his neck and started chewing his ear. Poor grumpy Beanie didn't know what had hit him. This has put him in a bad mood for the rest of the day. Thanks Whisper! Have to admit it was funny to watch though


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have now decided to stop pussyfooting (excuse the pun) around Beanie and are letting Whisper have more freedom to roam in the house, still not upstairs though. Beanie will sit and eat with her nearby and will take treats along side her but grumbling all the while. I took this photo earlier of Polly and Whisper eating together. I feel a lot less stressed with the situation now I have decided to just let them get on with it. In time I'm sure Bean will realise she is here to stay and he might just as well get used to it.


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. We are now two weeks down and things are still very tense. We don't let the girls move around freely together at all as resident cat Lucy is huge and could seriously harm kitten (Tia) if they fought. We can hold Tia in our arms and Lucy stares and growls but not instantly so I'm hoping that is progress. Just not too sure how to progress from here as terrified of letting Tia wander around Lucy freely in case she pounces on her. A neighbour suggested a cage for Tia to keep her safe allowing Lucy to investigate around it at her pace but Tia hates it and Lucy runs a mile when she sees it, spending a lot of time in the garden feeling sorry for herself or staring in the window refusing to come back in.

All thoughts would be very welcome.

Kind regards

Susan


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Susan mcpake said:


> Thanks for your responses. We are now two weeks down and things are still very tense. We don't let the girls move around freely together at all as resident cat Lucy is huge and could seriously harm kitten (Tia) if they fought. We can hold Tia in our arms and Lucy stares and growls but not instantly so I'm hoping that is progress. Just not too sure how to progress from here as terrified of letting Tia wander around Lucy freely in case she pounces on her. A neighbour suggested a cage for Tia to keep her safe allowing Lucy to investigate around it at her pace but Tia hates it and Lucy runs a mile when she sees it, spending a lot of time in the garden feeling sorry for herself or staring in the window refusing to come back in.
> 
> All thoughts would be very welcome.
> 
> ...


I was worried that Beanie would attack Whisper as he is huge but I now think he is actually scared of her rather than wanting to attack. I was very nervous when she was close to him and was always ready to intervene if neccesary. I never left them alone unsupervised and only let them be together for very short periods of time. Whisper is now 19 weeks old so a bit bigger and hopefully a bit more sensible. She is beginning to realise that when he growls he means business and she needs to move away. I still don't leave them unsupervised though and still taking it very slowly. Good luck, I'm sure like me in another few weeks you will be feeling more positive about the situation.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

I was very interested in all the replies. We are in the process of deciding whether or not to get an new kitten in the coming months (obviously not kitten season yet) as our little girl had to be put to sleep before Christmas. We are not sure if we want one to be a playmate for her sister Gem (18 months) and to keep her company or if we are only doing it for ourselves because we are used to having more than one cat. After reading everyone's experiences I am coming round to thinking that perhaps we shall just stick with the one we have. We would hate to upset Gem further as she is still grieving over the loss of her sister. I know no one loves their kittens any less if they don't get on, but does anyone wish they had not adopted new kittens into the family as it upset their resident cat.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Susan mcpake said:


> I'm having the same torrid time. We got a kitten from cat rescue last week - she is ten weeks old. She has adjusted perfectly but our resident cat - who is only 14 months old - hisses and growls every time she sees the kitten. What's just as alarming, if not more, is that she has now become aggressive to us - scratching and biting - and we are now so nervous around her - I would love everyone's thoughts or suggestions.


We are all treading on egg shells around Fluffy because we just never know what kind of mood she is in. Sometimes she's all sweetness and light and "allows" us to stoke and pet her and other times she is a mad feline diva and woe betide anyone who goes near her and she even hisses and growls if you even look at her  It's quite intimidating and unnerving.

She's been scratching us when we open the cat flap so I have a pair of heavy duty gardening gloves handy just in case  My husband shooes her with is croc (not in a horrible way just so he can access the cat flap safely lol!).

Oh well, she's just come in through the cat flap to have her dinner and the kittens are asleep on my son's top bunk so it'll be interesting what Fluffy does next. The sad thing is like I've said all the way along - the kittens just want to be friends.


----------



## clg86 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow. I'm totally being split down the middle as to whether we get a friend for Bunk... 
I don't know whether it's worth the stress for him. He's such a loving, cuddly cat but what if that changes if we get another cat? 
Is it selfish to get one just because we want one? I'd like to think it would do Bunk good to have a friend around whilst we're at work but I don't know whether to chance it???

I wish they could talk and tell us!


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, Although i adore my kitten Freddie, (now 4 months old) he has wreaked absolute havoc in our house! :scared:

My poor Gracie did not know what hit her, she is a lovely docile girl, but now has to spend most of her waking hours fending off Freddie's constant play fighting (although it doesn't look all that playfull 

But i'm just hoping as time goes by & now Fred is going outside a bit now & sleeping a bit more, that things will eventually settle down.
He still has sooo much energy, imagine a greyhound racing round & round the garden! thats Fred! He tries to jump out the upstairs windows! (third floor velux windows!) he scares me what he'll attempt next.

But honestly, if i knew it would have caused so much trouble for Grace i probably wouldn't have got Fred.
Ironic though as we got him to be a friend & playmate for Grace!
But i do love the little blighter! 
Its a very personal choice to bring another cat in to the home, i'm sensing that you're not quite ready so soon after losing your other cat. 



tinymidgekin said:


> I was very interested in all the replies. We are in the process of deciding whether or not to get an new kitten in the coming months (obviously not kitten season yet) as our little girl had to be put to sleep before Christmas. We are not sure if we want one to be a playmate for her sister Gem (18 months) and to keep her company or if we are only doing it for ourselves because we are used to having more than one cat. After reading everyone's experiences I am coming round to thinking that perhaps we shall just stick with the one we have. We would hate to upset Gem further as she is still grieving over the loss of her sister. I know no one loves their kittens any less if they don't get on, but does anyone wish they had not adopted new kittens into the family as it upset their resident cat.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

We had a breakthrough this morning. I am so happy. Polly and Beanie came in for their breakfast. I let Whisper into the kitchen with them to wait while I got it all ready. She went straight to Beanie as she always does, sniffed all around his face then up and down his body. He just sat there, no hissing or growling. She then sat down next to him and they waited patiently together for their breakfast. She looked so sweet next to him as she is still tiny compared to his big bulk. I grabbed the camera but of course they had moved by the time I was ready. Beanie and Polly then ate breakfast, Whisper was too busy nosing around to eat. Beanie only started growling when she started nosing around an area he obviously thought was unnecessary and not very dignified, if you get my drift! This is huge progress for us.


----------



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

You can add us to the list of people having issues!
We got a 6 month old kitten and our resident cat is a year and a half. The kitten was happy as larry from the word go, even in the carry case on the way home! Our main mog hasn't stopped with the growling though. And the thing is, we can cope with the chasing an hissing, but not with her being upset with us! We're really closely bonded to her (she's also an indoor cat), and its breaking our hearts a bit. Fingers crossed it gets better soon.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

We are still thinking about getting a new kitten but still worried about upsetting Gem. My husband thinks if we get 2 kittens then if Gem doesn't get on with them they will at least have each other to play with and torment. Or will that just make her even more lonely and more stressed out


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

tinymidgekin said:


> We are still thinking about getting a new kitten but still worried about upsetting Gem. My husband thinks if we get 2 kittens then if Gem doesn't get on with them they will at least have each other to play with and torment. Or will that just make her even more lonely and more stressed out


Just caught up with the thread. Getting two kittens really worked for me with my resident cat. The kittens tend to play with each other and leave the older cat alone. As long as you introduce them at the same time and they are litter mates then it should help. I'm not an expert but I think two new kittens is not really any more stess to another cat then one.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Just had the thought that if we got 2 kittens and Gem didnt get on with them and they left Gem alone then what would be the point of getting them (apart from the fact that we would love them!) because she would still be on her own and be lonely. Oh dear perhaps I'm over thinking it.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Two kittens would probably be LESS stress, because they really do spend most of their time together instead of getting under anyone's feet


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

tinymidgekin said:


> Just had the thought that if we got 2 kittens and Gem didnt get on with them and they left Gem alone then what would be the point of getting them (apart from the fact that we would love them!) because she would still be on her own and be lonely. Oh dear perhaps I'm over thinking it.


There is always a chance that could happen but I don't think she will be any more lonely then already as if she will look at the other cats being happy and feel worse, I don't think cats think like that. She will either love them and as she is only 18month it's a good chance or she will just let them get on with it and keep to herself. You just cant tell. My older cat georgie loves the two girls and sleeps with them and grooms them often but there are lots of times when the girls just want to be together or alone now they are 7 months and he really does not mind. Please correct me if I'm wrong someone but I think it's easier to introduce a kitten of a different sex so 2 boys would be good.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

We were wondering what sex would be best and had thought that if we decided to go for 2 kittens then 2 boys would be better, or perhaps a boy and a girl. Years ago we homed a little ragdoll cross boy (didn't know thats what he was tho) who was just such a softy and made friends with all the other cats we had over the years so we could be lucky again.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

tinymidgekin said:


> We were wondering what sex would be best and had thought that if we decided to go for 2 kittens then 2 boys would be better, or perhaps a boy and a girl. Years ago we homed a little ragdoll cross boy (didn't know thats what he was tho) who was just such a softy and made friends with all the other cats we had over the years so we could be lucky again.


Yeah boys does sound like the best bet. I've just taken in a little stray kitten whos a girl and georgie is fine with her straight away but the sisters are a bit hissy but not too bad. It's nature I guess another female might seem a threat so not sure about the male and female option hopefully someone else will know more.

As you cat is 18months if you decide to go ahead I would do it as soon as possibe as the younger the cat is the better. I know it's not kitten season as such but any kitten you take home should be about 12 weeks anyway so you might want to have a look around as I'm sure there are kittens avalible even this time of year after all I found one outside my door on boxing day she was only 12weeks old.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks SandyR. We thought we would be better getting kittens sooner rather than later whilst Gem is still relatively young and have been looking. My husband would like a Snowshoe!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

tinymidgekin said:


> Thanks SandyR. We thought we would be better getting kittens sooner rather than later whilst Gem is still relatively young and have been looking. My husband would like a Snowshoe!


I just googled them as don't know much about them. They look lovely and sound like right buddles of fun. Good luck with your search and keep us posted.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

I will let you know what happens in the future. Watch this space!


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh and thanks for everyone's helpful comments.


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello

Well it's over three weeks and we have still had no progress with Lucy (resident cat) and Tia (rescue kitten). Lucy is terrified of tiny Tia and hisses and growls every time she sees her. They can have treats in the same room (if I hold Tia to stop her running around) but as soon as the treats are over, a staring match ensues and then they both run into different rooms. Lucy also growls and hisses when she walks past Tia's safe room and spends a lot of her time in the garden feeling sorry for herself, and looking so sad.

Can anyone suggest how we can progress from here. I'm worried it is making Lucy so unhappy and the kitten is not getting as much freedom as she should

Many thanks

Susan


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Susan mcpake said:


> Hello
> 
> Well it's over three weeks and we have still had no progress with Lucy (resident cat) and Tia (rescue kitten). Lucy is terrified of tiny Tia and hisses and growls every time she sees her. They can have treats in the same room (if I hold Tia to stop her running around) but as soon as the treats are over, a staring match ensues and then they both run into different rooms. Lucy also growls and hisses when she walks past Tia's safe room and spends a lot of her time in the garden feeling sorry for herself, and looking so sad.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you are having a tough time. We are no further forward either although the kittens just ignore our resident cat. Its the hissing and growling that upsets us the most too. Poor Fluffy spends way too much time outdoors feeling sorry for herself too.

Have you tried Feliway or Pet Remedy plug ins? The kittens tend to get pretty chilled out with it but doesn't do a thing for Fluffy. You may have more luck.

Sorry I can't "advise" you any further because I am in the same boat.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh dear things don't seem to be going too well for everyone. We adopted a 6month old boy at the beginning of the week. He is settling in fine and we have done the room and scent swapping which doesn't upset either of them but our resident cat hisses at him when she sees him through the door gap or the glass door, she doesn't even want to sniff him. Then she eventually runs away. My husband wants to let them meet but I feel it is still early days and know we should give it time. Have even wondered if we should invest in a pet crate so they can meet each other safely.


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Good morning

We also tried the pet crate but Lucy our resident cat was terrified of it and wouldn't come in the house if we were using it, so we had to give up with it. Has anyone had any experience of Feliway - the reports you read are somewhat mixed.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

My advice to you all, stop trying and just let them get on with things, yes your going to have hissing fits, bit if there is no actual fighting, leave them to it, they will get there eventually.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with the above. If they are not fighting just let them get on with it


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

I got a kitten a few months ago. After the initial intros, for a few days - maybe even weeks there were the usual hissing and growling but I did just leave them to sort themselves and and bit by bit they did. It did longer than I thought but for the most part they are fine now.

Also ensure there are enough hiding,climbing and food/ water places. I have heard of people using Bach flower remedies with some success. Maybe you can give those a try?


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

I hadn't better let my husband read that. He is all for letting them get on with it. At the moment we have wedged the door open slightly and Gem is taking a swipe at him and hissing now and again. We are also using several Feliway plug ins. We have thought about putting some sort of mesh frame in place so they can see and smell each other better. Oh the things we do for our cat babies!


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello - we are becoming desperate. Tia the kitten has been with us 7 weeks now and no progress with Lucy the grumpy resident cat. Lucy hisses everytime she sees Tia and runs away. She also turns on us quite nastily if we try to comfort her. She spends little time in the house only briefly visiting for something to eat and to growl!

Can anyone suggest where to go from here - it's becoming so difficult and its restricting both cats and taking over our lives.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Just read the responses above my post. Is letting them get on with it not dangerous to the kitten? Our Lucy, although only 14 months, is very muscly and huge and would really harm Tia if she attacked her. Am I just being over caution? Tia wants to play and runs at Lucy and that makes her really angry.
Thanks

Susan


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

How old is Tia now? I have been having the same problems with my cats. I have Polly (11yrs), Beanie (6yrs) and then introduced Whisper back in Oct at 9 wks old so she is now almost 6 months. Beanie hated her from the beginning. He would hiss and growl so much it worried me he was going to attack her. He also hisses and growls at us when she is around which I have found most upsetting. Now, 3 1/2 months down the line he still hisses and growls but not nearly as much. I still supervise the 2 of them together as Whisper often seems to want to wind him up but it is not nearly as bad as it was. We are making very small baby steps forward very slowly. Whisper used to charge at Beanie every time she saw him, wrapping her arms around his neck and chewing his ears. This has now stopped, she still runs towards him but stops just before she gets there. She often gets a swipe round the head but she needs that to let her know what is acceptable and what is not. Your kitten will settle down and learn how to behave when Lucy is around and Lucy will get used to Tia eventually. Patience and supervision is the key. I have learnt to let them get on with it and not stress myself over it as I think that probably made the situation worse. Beanie seems to make more of a fuss if we intervene than if we let them get on with it and ignore his grumpiness. Yesterday Beanie was sleeping on our bed and Whisper jumped up there. She sat washing and he was just watching her, no silly hissing or growling. I was so happy as this was huge progress for us. When I left the room I took her with me though as I didn't want to push my luck!


----------



## Flockofwords (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi folks! I have to say it's pretty reassuring reading other people's accounts of their trials and tribulations introducing a cat to a new kitten, but nobody's touched on quite the same situation I'm having right now, so I hope you don't mind if I outline my problems in the hope that somebody might be able to give me some suggestions?

I've had Daniel for 8 years, since picking him up as a tiny kitten in the Sahara. (Long story.) For the first 3 years he did get to go outside sometimes, but since we've moved to the city, he's been a strictly indoor cat for the past 5 years.

Before that, he DID used to be friendly with the girl cat who lived next door, and the two of them would knock about together - he'd go round to her place and they'd shake down our neighbours for food, then the two of them would come over to our place and pretend nobody had fed them. They were quite a double act. 

Now, since he's been stuck being an indoor cat, and since I'm out at work all day, he's become increasingly neurotic. Daniel's fine around me, but he's always been very highly strung and he tends to assume that visitors are evil cat-slaying ninjas, and to hide immediately; last summer he stayed with my next door neighbour when I was away, and he spent most of the four weeks hiding under their bed. 

He's a big strapping lad, solid muscle, but very nervous. On the other hand, if he really gets stressed out he will default to fight-you-to-the-death.

You can see why I've been very much in two minds about whether getting a second cat would be a good idea; initially it was totally impractical because we were in a bedsit, but the place we're in is double that size, and my neighbours had successfully had two cats (siblings, mind) some years earlier in the same space, so I thought it was maybe viable. And I think it would be really good for him to have the company, because I'm pretty sure he's bored out of his tree.

Anyway, I've adopted a rescue kitten, who is ADORABLE. I did a fair bit of research online and asked around, and went for a girl kitty, 3 months old, on the basis that she's not so tiny as to be terribly needy (I'm still going to be out of the flat at work all day, after all) but she's half his size and much less than half his mass, so I figured she wouldn't be threatening. Plus, his old friend who he used to knock about with was a black girl cat, just like Wednesday is. She's also quite a submissive little girl - perky and adorable, but not aggressive. 

She moved in on Friday. I've set up my bedroom as her safe room, because that's the only option I have. However, when she moved in I duly left her to it and spent the day making a big fuss of Daniel. I also had a Feliway plug-in in the living room to try to help him chill. (I subsequently moved that to my room, which I think was a mistake - the kitten is fine, it's keeping Daniel from going postal that I need to worry about; I've duly moved the plug-in back into the living room this morning).

Anyway, I did a fair bit of stroking-the-kitten then going to pet Daniel in the other room, to try to get him used to her scent. For about a day I don't think he realised she was here. Then on Sunday night, the saw each other for the first time through the window. I was with Wednesday, reassuring her, and Daniel was outside staring in. Wednesday tried to be all butch and hissing and so forth, but she's a tiny thing; I was really encouraged that Daniel didn't hiss or growl or make threatening body language stuff outside - he just seemed totally astounded and very interested - lots of miaowing (of the not-really-happy type, like the let-me-in or let-me-out type, but not the heart-rending meowls of despair or the boomy meowls of threat) and lots of trying to sniff each others' butts etc etc through the glass. I thought it went really well, actually, and went so far as to move his food bowl to the other side of the glass so they could sort of eat together. (this may have been a bad move?) They seemed to be surprisingly companionable.

Anyway, when I got home last night (Monday night) Daniel was clearly GAGGING to get into the bedroom and see the kitten. I fed him and hung out with him a little, but it was late and I went into the bedroom to crash & give the kitten some TLC. Daniel was back outside straight away, watching her bounce around and miaowing. 

I know that people recommend leaving a week or so, but it had seemed to me that they were doing pretty well, so I picked up the kitten and carried her out into the living room. She was good as gold. Daniel came back inside, didn't seem to notice the kitten at all, and went and ate his wet food. I stood nearby holding the kitten and waiting for him to notice, but he just nommed his food. Huh, I thought - well, it's late, and really I don't want to do this in a half-assed way; I figured it was good she'd had the chance to see him, and evidently he wasn't REALLY all that desperate to see her if he didn't even notice she was there. I duly went back into the bedroom, but then a moment later I could hear him outside the door, and I thought "what the heck - it seems to be going really well". (Yes, I am an idiot.) So I opened the door a crack.

Daniel hurled himself in through the door and attacked her, full out. It was pretty scary - he must weigh at least three times what she does if not more, and he's pretty damn strong. Luckily she managed to bolt under the bed (which is too low down for him to get under) and I got hold of him, pinned him down with some difficulty and did some reassuring soothing petting and then dragged him out of the room. I went out with him, made reassuring noises and petted him a bit, then headed back to bed. Eventually I pried her out from under the bed to check that she hadn't been injured, and she meeped at me, and I drew the curtain so they wouldn't see one another so much.

So, that's my situation. Any thoughts on how I can help make this a successful transition? It's not just hissing and growling I'm worried about - he could really hurt her. :nonod:

Help me, ObiWanKeForum, you're my only hope!


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Tia is now around about 12 to 14 weeks we think - not all that sure, but she is tiny. She is the little rascal - when Lucy does pluck up the courage to come into the house, Tia stalks her really low and tries to pounce - she is just playing but Lucy doesn't wait around to check - she runs away terrified. If she would only stand up to Tia and show her who is boss, I'm sure it would all work out but she just won't and spends all her time outside. I don't want to cut off her exit as I have read thats a really bad idea but just wish she would try and stay in a little longer to get used to Tia.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Susan


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I must have been really lucky introducing my two. I'd had my older girl (20 months old), Tia, for about 3 weeks. She's a Norwegian Forest Cat and took the move into my place really well. As she seemed to feel settled and secure, and I was struggling to keep her entertained, I thought it a good time to introduce a newcomer. I went for a Maine Coon X boy kitten, 14 weeks old who I named Kato.

When I brought him home, I popped him upstairs into his safe room, leaving him in his carrier while I went back downstairs to say hello to Tia. Then I went back up and let him out to explore his new surroundings and help him get settled in. I didn't spend too long at this because I didn't want to make her feel neglected so it was a busy evening of popping up and downstairs. I used her grooming brush to brush him and then her to transfer the scents. On my last visit before going to bed, I didn't notice her lurking and she scooted past me into his room. Although she looked rather astonished, she didn't seem to be entertaining violent thoughts towards him. She sniffed him then went to his food bowl to eat some of his biscuits before having a good tread in his litter, which I assumed was her way of asserting dominance. I only gave them a few minutes together before shutting her out again, and she came to sleep with me on the bed as is her habit.

The next morning, I found her hanging around outside his door expressing an interest. I took her downstairs fed her and gave her some playtime before going up to attend to him. I groomed him and then her each time I went in. Although he was a little hidey the first few times I went into his room, he had become much more confident - confident to the point that he managed to get out and downstairs. The first I knew of this was his little face peeking round the living room door where we were. I supervised them very carefully and put him back in his room after a short while following up with giving her lots of playtime and a treat. I let him out several more times through the day for longer and longer each time.

Within 24 hours of his arrival, they were playing chase. Day 2 though was a different story, she seemed quite huffy and would walk out whenever he entered the room - do cats suffer from PMT - the following day, she was clearly on heat and encouraging any attention at all. Rather disconcerting to see such a young kitten trying to mount a much bigger cat, but it certainly helped break the ice ;-)

During those first few days, even though they seemed to be getting on, I always popped him back into his room when I went out. I tried to make it clear to Tia that she was top cat. I think it also helped that his room was unused so the door was mostly closed anyway and it didn't feature as part of her territory. 

The next step was leaving him out of his room at night where he joined us up on the bed. After another couple of days of monitoring their behaviour, I finally left the door to 'his' room open all the time and occasionally fed her some of his biscuits in there before starting to move some of the items downstairs into the common area. 

I still make time once or twice every day to play with her on a one to one basis with her Da Bird toy, which remains exclusively hers for the moment, as her style of play is a lot more restrained and subtle than his kitteny wildness. He is forever jumping out on her and play fighting (hence the name) which she tolerates pretty well but when he's at his most relentless, I distract him with one of his favourite toys to give her a bit of space. 
A few days ago, I noticed he had a few light scratches on his ears, so I clipped the ends of her nails to avoid further injury while he learns her boundaries. 

They've been together now for 15 days and it's going well. Last night I popped my head round the living room door to see them curled up together for the first time. Bit of an aaaah moment. So although it sounds like introducing kittens to resident cats can be a nightmare, it isn't always the case. 

I'm sorry not to be able to offer anyone who's having ongoing problems some tips but I'm a novice at this myself. This is just what worked for me with my two. I believe both NFCs and MCs have a reputation for being sociable and getting on with other cats as part of their breed characteristics.

Best of luck to everyone going through the process.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Susan mcpake said:


> Tia is now around about 12 to 14 weeks we think - not all that sure, but she is tiny. She is the little rascal - when Lucy does pluck up the courage to come into the house, Tia stalks her really low and tries to pounce - she is just playing but Lucy doesn't wait around to check - she runs away terrified. If she would only stand up to Tia and show her who is boss, I'm sure it would all work out but she just won't and spends all her time outside. I don't want to cut off her exit as I have read thats a really bad idea but just wish she would try and stay in a little longer to get used to Tia.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Fluffy spends all her time outside too and only really comes in to eat or spends a bit of a snooze on my son's bottom bunk but the kittens just annoy her. I've resigned myself to the fact that they are just going to have to learn live along side each other.

My mum has the opposite problem where the resident cat will accept the new addition but the newcomer won't accept the resident. Lucky (the newcomer) still hisses at Coco 4 years on. She doesn't attack her just grumbles and hisses meanwhile Coco just wants to be friends.

My mum was incredibly lucky with her old cat India who adored Coco right from the moment they met and would snuggle up together and follow each other around so when India died they thought that it would be a good idea to get Coco a little friend to help her with her grief but alas it just hasn't worked out because Lucky just hates other cats  You can't win them all.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I am soon going to be dealing with integrating a kitten with two a bit older kittens. The little one is 3 months two weeks old, and the other two are 5 an 6 months. I will be doing it carefully and gradually, but it should be somewhat easier since they're all still kittens, right?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My residents cats were 1 year old when I introduced a kitten of 5 months. It took us about 2 weeks to full integrate them, not forgetting I also have a dog.

I used separate rooms and when allowing them to meet each other I used a crate. Once the hissing stopped I introduced Bellini to one of the resident cats, then to the other. Then when I felt happy all three together. I introduced Duke and Bellini a bit different I had Duke sit and wait used a cat toy to entice Bellini closer to Duke. Building up the time the boys spent together.

Everyone has their own way of introducing kittens to resident cats I don't feel there is a right way or wrong way provided the end result is successful.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> I am soon going to be dealing with integrating a kitten with two a bit older kittens. The little one is 3 months two weeks old, and the other two are 5 an 6 months. I will be doing it carefully and gradually, but it should be somewhat easier since they're all still kittens, right?


Guys, I simply cannot resist to brag  after some hissing, growling, and exactly 24 hours since they first caught each other's eyes...

Lena, Tim and Inishka - YouTube

I hope everything goes well for everyone having issues introducing their cats too. It did turned out to be easier for me since they're all just kittens, but I think part of it also has to do with my Siberian's typical adoring, kind personality.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> Guys, I simply cannot resist to brag  after some hissing, growling, and exactly 24 hours since they first caught each other's eyes...
> 
> Lena, Tim and Inishka - YouTube
> 
> I hope everything goes well for everyone having issues introducing their cats too. It did turned out to be easier for me since they're all just kittens, but I think part of it also has to do with my Siberian's typical adoring, kind personality.


Cute video!! Congrats that the intro went well. I don't think it helps our situation that Fluffy is a feisty naughty tortie lol!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It is easier introducing kittens, it only took Jumpy about a day and a half to settle in!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

We are still making very small progress but progress all the same. This is Beanie and Whisper yesterday. Bean didn't lay there for long but there was no hissing or growling. I'm beginning to think we might actually get there eventually!! Excuse the quality of the picture but it was taken on my phone, had to take it quick before the moment was gone forever.


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Does look like progress yes, that's great! We are getting worse if anything. Lucy now, although still appearing frightened of Tia, faces her up with lots of aggression. I'm worried she is actually going to attack her but it's becoming so impractical to keep them apart. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm not sure if we should let them try and sort it out themselves - read that this might be the answer? Tia does run away when Lucy goes foe her so it's maybe making Lucy feel more in control but she is still looking pretty unhappy. She is however coming into the house more regularly though.



Thanks 

Susan


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

If Lucy is coming in to the house more that is progress. Also she is standing up for herself, Tia needs to learn her place and this is how she will learn. I've always worried about the aggression Beanie shows to Whisper but so far he has not attacked her. He does give her a hefty bop on the head now if she annoys him too much but she is learning to back off and leave him alone more now. I do still supervise them together but I give them more space together and don't feel like a nervous wreck watching them. Beanie seems to react more if someone is nearby so I keep my distance. Keep perservering and try not to worry about it, you will get there in the end.


----------



## Susan mcpake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement however we are no further forward. Tia has now begun wetting her bed and seems unsettled. She is getting speyed and chipped tomorrow so will be even more unhappy! Lucy spending more time outside despite investing in a Feliway - so far no difference! I'm beginning to wonder if it will ever happen and worried that as Tia nearly ready to go outside, what could happen to her. The worry of it all is currently beginning to take over...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Susan mcpake said:


> Thanks for the encouragement however we are no further forward. Tia has now begun wetting her bed and seems unsettled. She is getting speyed and chipped tomorrow so will be even more unhappy! Lucy spending more time outside despite investing in a Feliway - so far no difference! I'm beginning to wonder if it will ever happen and worried that as Tia nearly ready to go outside, what could happen to her. The worry of it all is currently beginning to take over...


Hopefully the spaying will make her more contented and improve things x


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm still holding on to the hope that once Whisper starts going outside and burning off some energy she won't be such a pain to Beanie who in turn will not get so grumpy. Our situation is still improving very slowly so at least I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I feel for you as I know how stressful it is. All we want is for them to get on but it doesn't always happen. I hope after Tia is spayed the situation improves


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

We are making zero progress. Fluffy still hisses and gets stressed around the kittens. The only time she really feels safe indoors a) when eating and b) when its too cold outside and she naps on my son's bed. Other times she is hot and cold. One time she lets you stroke her and give her loads of fuss and at other times you daren't even go near her.

That's 7 months in now


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wondering how all these kitties are getting on now? Iheartcats, has Fluffy accepted the kittens yet? Susan mcpake, have Lucy and Tia settled? My situation has improved I'm pleased to say. Beanie has finally accepted Whisper and even plays with her a little bit sometimes. It's taken 6 months and they still have a way to go but I don't have to supervise them anymore. I haven't heard Beanie growl at her for a while now. He still occassionally hisses when she is being a pain, like the other day when he was asleep on the beanbag and she went and curled up on top of him, not next to him, on top of!!!! She did look very sweet and he only hissed briefly then carried on sleeping with her on top.


----------



## JennAndLyd (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the forum! Hope posting in this thread is the right thing to do; I didn't see the point in making a new thread for the same issue!

My partner and I have a 9 month old female indoor cat called Elphaba. We got her in October. As she's a house cat we've always said we'd get her some company, so on Wednesday we adopted a 10 week old male kitten called Reuben. 

We've introduced the two of them already. We introduced them on Thursday after letting Elphaba sniff his blanket and get his scent. Anyway, at first Elphaba was very cross! Hissing and growling (the first time we've ever heard her do so!) and wouldn't let us stroke her. She wouldn't go near Reuben when he was out of his basket, she just kept on walking sideways and backing away from him whenever he came towards her. She even got mad at us, and bit me and hissed when I picked her up to stop her pouncing on Reuben! She's usually very affectionate and friendly so this was upsetting for me.

I resigned myself to the fact that it would take a few days, even weeks, to get them to get along. But since yesterday morning whenever Reuben was in the bathroom (his safe room) Elphaba would stand outside the door and meow. Not a scary meow, more like her sad meow, as if she was wondering where he was! 

Today they've been around each other all day. Elphaba has groomed him a bit, and there hasn't been any hissing/growling for two days. She does still swat at him sometimes, but her claws aren't out, so I'm wondering is this just play? I think maybe she thinks she's being playful but sometimes she just gets a bit boisterous. She likes to jump on him from high places, poor little guy, and he gets chased around the room a lot. We step in whenever it gets too rough. She has bitten him on the ear and leg a bit, and we've told her off afterwards. But when he's in his carry basket, Elphaba paws at the door as if trying to get him out and chirps!

I'm confused as to whether or not Elphaba accepts Reuben or not, and wondered what you all make of it. Sometimes it seems like she tolerates him, even misses him when he's not around, but then she does things like bite him hard enough to make him cry! 

Any thoughts?


----------

